# Gumtree Free Cat



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

FREE Cat URGENT | United Kingdom | Gumtree

Getting rid as going on hols poor thing...beautiful cat. I have contacted the owner and said that if it will help I will visit daily while they are on holiday and feed her for free. It's only 5 or 6 miles from me. I await their response with interest.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

"I am going on holiday so I need someone to take my cat forever" 
How awful - I'm guessing the owner just wants rid and the holiday is a very poor excuse.
She is a beautiful cat! I hope someone with more sense adopts her :sad:

Good for you trying to help Calvine :thumbup1:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

They have not acknowledged or accepted my offer so I guess you are right.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's a shame, however I do think she would be better off with a more responsible owner. People make me so bl***y mad sometimes


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Totally agree but if they are prepared to get rid to go on holidays, I sort of wonder how carefully they will vet a potential home. I doesn't say she's spayed, someone might decide it would be nice to have a litter of (possibly/hopefully) white kittens. I must stop looking at Gumtree.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

If you can get her I can arrange transport to get her to me at the rescue


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Calvine said:


> They have not acknowledged or accepted my offer so I guess you are right.


Did you call and leave a message or email? CG says she can take her if the cat can be collected and transported...can you call and see if she is still available?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> If you can get her I can arrange transport to get her to me at the rescue


That would be amazing! I'd love to help but I'm miles and miles away


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Aw this is so sad it even made my OH, who is not keen on getting another cat, say "New Malden? Is that far? Can we go get her?" lol. Sadly she seems to have been used to the outdoors and we can't let kitties out where we live as it's too dangerous so wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tried phoning and left a message, have offered a home if the owner gets back to me.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

It would be awesome if she could be brought to safety with either CC or CG. She is a stunning cat, I would actually love to rehome her but my boys are indoor cats


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The ad's been withdrawn so I hope someone here is getting the poor cat.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

We've been trying to arrange getting her via a fb group but no-one knows anything and the ad has gone


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> We've been trying to arrange getting her via a fb group but no-one knows anything and the ad has gone


Oh no, fingers crossed the lovely girl is ok


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Apparently the cat has been rehomed to somebody they know.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Calvine said:


> FREE Cat URGENT | United Kingdom | Gumtree
> 
> Getting rid as going on hols poor thing...beautiful cat. I have contacted the owner and said that if it will help I will visit daily while they are on holiday and feed her for free. It's only 5 or 6 miles from me. I await their response with interest.


The ad has been removed!


----------

